# how many intake manifold gasket there are?



## binyorku (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought a used 2000 nissan altima at begining of this year. One more month before, the serve engin lamp has been on and off. Today I took it into a dealer to check the problem. The dealer told me that it is "intake manifold gasket leaking". But I have the old receipt from the last owner which show me that the ntake manifold gasket had been repaired at end of last year. The dealer told me that they are different intake manifold gaskets. Could anybody tell me how many intake manifold gasket there are in 2000 altima?


----------



## binyorku (Jun 28, 2006)

And the dealer want to charge me 920 because they said that it need about 8 hours. Is it reasonable?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

binyorku said:


> And the dealer want to charge me 920 because they said that it need about 8 hours. Is it reasonable?



There's only one intake manifold, so there's one gasket to replace. With that said, the gasket material itself, will be different from a low grade material gasket to a high grade material gasket. The cost of the gasket is relativley cheap ~$30-$50 its the labor that drives up the price. If you decide to have it replaced, don't bother with a dealer, any local mechanic should be able to tackle this job without much problems. the typical cost is ~$500-600, like I said its mostly labor.

Next, find out from the previous owner who did the intake job was it the owner or a shop, get as much info on this as possible. 

Bullshit!
NOW, regardless if you bought the car from a dealer or some guy down the street, YOU have certain consumer rights under your state Lemon Laws and if the previous owner sold you a car with problems, they either have to pay for the repairs or refund your money. Find this out your state lemon laws first before you have any repairs done period! 

Keep us posted
Frank


----------



## binyorku (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you very much. However I live in Canada. I am not sure that there is a law the same as the one in your place. And it already has been 7 months since I bought it from a guy. I think that there are little chance for me to get some money back. I also checked the receipt, there was only 3 months/5000km warrant. It is so bad for me.
Today I went to a small garage, and the machinist told me that 3 gaskets are needed to be replaced including upper gasket, lower gasket and the third one which connects with some other place. He said that any of them are the part of the intake manifold gaskets.* I am not sure whether it is right or not. Could you explain it for me?  * However he already disassembled some parts. Due to no new gaskets on hand, now he had to stop and wait. I just wish that the problem can be fixed after I pay 500 dollar. 
*Could you told me how many working hours should be calculated for this job?  *
Thanks again!


----------



## binyorku (Jun 28, 2006)

By the way, my error code is 0171. And my car is a little bit shock when the engin is idle and the gas consuming is little bit higher. Normally the lamp will be on after nearly 1/4 gas be used and it also will be off after 1/2 gas be used. After that the lamp will be on again when the gas tank almost be empty and the lamp will be off after the gas tank is injected fully. Could you tell me whether the intake manifold gasket leaking is the only reason for it or not? Thanks!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

binyorku said:


> Thank you very much. However I live in Canada. I am not sure that there is a law the same as the one in your place. And it already has been 7 months since I bought it from a guy. I think that there are little chance for me to get some money back. I also checked the receipt, there was only 3 months/5000km warrant. It is so bad for me.
> Today I went to a small garage, and the machinist told me that 3 gaskets are needed to be replaced including upper gasket, lower gasket and the third one which connects with some other place. He said that any of them are the part of the intake manifold gaskets.* I am not sure whether it is right or not. Could you explain it for me?  * However he already disassembled some parts. Due to no new gaskets on hand, now he had to stop and wait. I just wish that the problem can be fixed after I pay 500 dollar.
> *Could you told me how many working hours should be calculated for this job?  *
> Thanks again!



Well it sounds like your all ready committed to this small shop, since they have taking parts off. There is the intake manifold gasket and the Pletium gasket<<spelling, that need to be replaced. I would all so suggest you have the shop replace the PVC valve, cheap part, since he has to rip the intake manifold off. On the other code, check the charcoal canister to see if its properly working.


----------



## binyorku (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------

